# War Era Roadmaster Lightweight



## Bozman (Jul 19, 2015)

Just finished the repairs to a WW2 Era Triumph Roadmaster Lightweight Serial number A29083. Does anyone have a listing of Roadmaster Serial numbers so I can figure out the year of manufacture?


----------



## Bozman (Jul 19, 2015)

A little searching on the CABE and found out it is a 1942 Triumph Model. Seems that CWC stopped bicycle production in February 1942. I wish the previous owners had kept the rims their original white color but the black rims with black tires look kinda cool. 

CWC serial number proceeded through the alphabet between 1936 and 1941 when the letter K was reached. For whatever reason, instead of moving on to L, the serial numbers returned to A. I consider the second series “A” bikes 1942 models although short of finding factory records there is not way to tell when the actual letter change occurred but it is clear from the black out components that the bike was made in late 1941 or early 1942 before production shut down in February.


----------



## Gasbag (Jul 19, 2015)

Sharp bike. I like the color combination and the wheels kind of make it pop.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2015)

can't answer your question, but very nice work and thanks for showing the photos

did run across this...
https://triumphbicycles.wordpress.com/ 
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/


----------



## Bozman (Jul 20, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> can't answer your question, but very nice work and thanks for showing the photos
> 
> did run across this...
> https://triumphbicycles.wordpress.com/
> http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/




These reference the Triumph Bicycle Company (They make motorcycles now). Great info though. By the way I just bought this add from the seller and will post an un-watermarked copy when I receive it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2015)

ok, thanks, my brain was going Triumph that was bought by Raleigh in 1954
and the only Triumph motorcycles I know of are made in Devonshire.


----------

